#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  آموزش نصب مودم ADSL

## khosrowG

با سلام و عرض ادب
آموزش کامل نصب مودم ADSL 

DLINK

PDF همراه با تصویر

----------

*ahmadreza_64*,*ahpa63*,*aramis*,*davod6023*,*eraj*,*farah676*,*farhad58*,*farzad.*,*hamid236*,*hamrahaval*,*jozi*,*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*sam_electronic*,*Service Manual*,*sharokni*,*sovietiran*,*str*,*tahaali9095*,*TAMIN*,*Young Star*,*جمشيدا*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*صابری*,*محمد سا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## جمشيدا

اموزش نصب مودم D-LINK MODEL DSL-2520U با تصوير در دو حالت LAN & USB همراه با راهنماي تست نصب مودم بر روي سيستم

----------

*ahmadreza_64*,*ahpa63*,*amir.ha61*,*aramis*,*eraj*,*hamyjuon*,*jozi*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*mohsenpm*,*nekooee*,*Shami*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*TAMIN*,*Young Star*

----------


## جمشيدا

ازدوستان كسي سي دي درايور مودم COMTREND را دارد مدل COMTREND ADSL MODEL CT-361

----------

*aramis*,*mohsenpm*

----------

